# my cichlids had babies HELP



## c1chL1dz (Feb 8, 2012)

After cleaning my tank some few months back I noticed , that there were 3 babies swimming around. I quickly removed them from community tank a put them in a 10gallon tank of there own. my question is how do identify the breed, obviously they're Cichlids. but what kind. somtimes they are a pale yellow, other times they are like an iridescent blue, they have a black stripe on the top fin, and yellow dots on the fin underneath . I would upload a picture of them but all the pic are on my computer not the web.. PLEASE HELP these fish need some identification! Its small But my avatar picture is the fish im speaking about


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

Your avatar looks like a powder blue, _Pseudotropheus socolofi_ that I had once, down to the stripes even. Though thanks to adaptive radiation a lot of mbuna look the same and can cross breed. Try uploading a better pic and maybe someone else that has owned more species can be of more help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What was the stocking of the tank the fry were found in?


----------



## c1chL1dz (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for the quick responces...

1	Demasoni Cichlid 
1 Blue Johanni Cichlid 
1 Electric Yellow Cichlid 
1 salvini cichlid 
1 Texas Cichlid 
1 Auratus African Cichlid
and 1 more. but not sure of what kind.. blue with brownish stripes down its side and orange fins


----------



## c1chL1dz (Feb 8, 2012)

ok ok I got a better picture for the baby http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6532 ... 233242.jpg any ideas?


----------



## c1chL1dz (Feb 8, 2012)

Also http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/873/ ... 235952.jpg http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1482/i ... 235848.jpg what is this type of cichlid


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK what the unidentified cichlid is, but maybe that one and the Demasoni? Which fish in your tank is female?


----------



## c1chL1dz (Feb 8, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> IDK what the unidentified cichlid is, but maybe that one and the Demasoni? Which fish in your tank is female?


 When i notices that there were lil eggs in the tank, the texas cichlid and the salvini were spending alot of time near them. the salvini is a male and the texas is a female. but all the while I had a demasoni, a yell lab, a Blue Johanni Cichlid and what i think is a female Auratus African Cichlid. I know what yout thinking why the different types. and to be honest when i first set the tank up i just wanted fish that would live threw the begining stages of the setup. i never expected them to live aslong as they have


----------



## c1chL1dz (Feb 8, 2012)

c1chL1dz said:


> Also http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/873/ ... 235952.jpg http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1482/i ... 235848.jpg what is this type of cichlid


 could this be a match "Labeotropheus Trewavasae Red Top"


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

If you only have one of each adult, the juveniles are likely hybrids.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Labeotropheus have very distinctive mouths/noses. That fish isn't one. He looks like he may have some m. greshekei in him though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Zebra mix? Red top?

If there were eggs on the substrate or a surface, thing are even more mysterious. The juvenile fish looks like a mbuna, and they hold the eggs in their mouth until they transform into fry.

Oh definitely hybrids.

Maybe the eggs you saw were from one of your other fish (an egg layer) and the two blue-barred fish spawned?

Busy tank!


----------

